
Bootstrap/Bulma/MaterialUI/TailwindCSS, which will you choose for the front end? - el_programmador
Title says it all. If I were to start a project today (and my CSS knowledge is minimal and restricted to only changing selector attributes), which one will help me the most and will also be future-proof?
======
yogthos
I'm personally a fan of Bulma because it's pure CSS, has a simple API, and a
lot of useful components available via extensions.

